# Plesk Sold to Oakley Capital for $105M



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

> Oakley Capital has acquired Plesk in a deal valued at $105 million, making Plesk a completely independent company from Parallels.
> 
> According to a statement by Plesk on Friday, it plans to move beyond traditional web hosting into the hyperscale cloud – offering support for WordPress management, Docker and microservices, as well as simplified cloud management.



http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/oakley-capital-acquires-plesk-for-105-million

Can Plesk just make up their mind what they want to do, who they want to be?


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> hyperscale cloud



What, like more ram and cpu?


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

Lee said:


> What, like more ram and cpu?



I have no idea


----------



## arussell (May 5, 2017)

Having seen their plans at WHD.global a couple months ago it seems like they want to move away from small hosters and focus on the really big players, companies like GoDaddy, 123-reg, etc.


----------



## ChrisM (May 5, 2017)

This is all I have to say.


----------



## Licensecart (May 5, 2017)

Interesting they bought out ModernBill and then sell Plesk to another


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

Licensecart said:


> Interesting they bought out ModernBill and then sell Plesk to another



Parallel's bought MB shortly after they bought Plesk is memory serves right. Plesk had already been severed from Parallels/Odin/whatever prior to this acquisition.


----------



## fm7 (May 5, 2017)

Mid-market private-equity firm Oakley Capital has invested $27.4 million from its third fund in Plesk, a provider of web management services, for a 51% controlling stake.

http://www.penews.com/today/index/content/4076666222/restricted


----------



## raindog308 (May 5, 2017)

ChrisM said:


> This is all I have to say.



You guys did Plesk at one point...could have sworn...


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

raindog308 said:


> You guys did Plesk at one point...could have sworn...



Did. As in past tense. There's a reason for that.


----------



## ChuckC (May 5, 2017)

Just me or Plesk is like that one girl in high school ...


----------



## rmcdougal01 (May 17, 2017)

Plesk is very obtuse, they need to take a retreat to some remote mountain to re-design the entire scheme they are using and the one thing they have to do is to switch from PostFix to Exim I mean PostFix is a great CORPORATE email server but for web hosting is just not that great, corporate environment do not change much, however, web hosting is always changing.


----------



## Jonathan (May 17, 2017)

Postfix is better than Qmail...


----------



## CenTex Hosting (May 17, 2017)

I think Plesk made out with the better end of that deal. I can't even recall when the last time a customer asked for that to be loaded.


----------

